# WHATS A GOOD 5 CHANNEL AMP??????



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

trying to find a good 5 channel amp to run all the inside speakers and a 10 inch free air sub under the rear deck.....must be small also gonna be mounted under the rear deck where the factory amp sits now.....using all infinity kappa insides and a RFP2 10inch......


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

ALPINE makes a PDX I believe.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

The finest 5 channel amp ever made: http://www.ebay.com/itm/US-AMPS-USA...7899106?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item2a2286ffe2


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

Jeff Rohrer said:


> The finest 5 channel amp ever made: http://www.ebay.com/itm/US-AMPS-USA...7899106?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item2a2286ffe2


it's a monsta........i gonna need to squeeze something smaller than that under the rear deck..........


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

vamps said:


> it's a monsta........i gonna need to squeeze something smaller than that under the rear deck..........


It's only like 26" long. Not that big. Other then that, I'm not sure what be good other then the PDX as stated.


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

looking at jl audio xd 700-5..........any input??????????


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

just purchased jl xd700/5....thanks for the input fellas.........


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Was gonna say go on EBAY and look for an OLD SCHOOL Alpine 5 channel. Mine has a 50 amp draw and puts out just enough power to sound good, but does not require you to upgrade your electrical system


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

This Amps is Way better than that JLAUDIO 

Memphis Belle 16-MCH1300

sometimes you find them used for about 280-350 but look at the specs
75 watts x 4 chan. / 300 watts x 1 chan. @ 4 ohms
115 watts x 4 chan. / 600 watts x 1 chan. @ 2 ohms
1100 watts x 1 chan. @ 1 Ohm (ONLY CHANNEL 5 IS 1 OHM STABLE!)

http://www.memphiscaraudio.com/documents/MCH.pdf


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

DAMM........those are good specs but i already picked up that JL......i dont need monster sound just good clean sound for my daily......


----------

